# My Results With A 250Trs And F-150 4.6V8



## MVFD638 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello Outbackers! This post is for others to see what I tow with and what I am towing in the hopes that it with make decisions for members and guests easier in the future.

Tow Vehicle: 2004 F-150 4X4 Supercab with the "short" short bed. 4.6L V8 with towing package Transmission Cooler and Oil Cooler. Automatic Transmission with a 3.73 Rear Gear. I have a Husky 801 Lb. - 1200 Lb. weight distribution hitch with a Husky "friction type" anti-sway bar. I installed a Impulse electric brake controller with gain adjustment and a manual override. My set-up is rated to pull 6400 Lbs.

Travel Trailer: 2014 Keystone Outback 250TRS stock options with a dry weight of 5510 Lbs.

I picked up this new camper on 6/24/14 and was a little nervous about the weight of it as it was about 700 pounds heavier than my previous TT. I have to say that I'm very pleased with my results with this Truck and Trailer combo. Take off is respectable but I am by no means getting a "hole-shot" off the line but I'm going camping and not drag racing. I have noticed about a 5 MPH slower hill climb up steep grade, long hills. Not enough for me to worry about. For example a hill that I used to hit the bottom of with my old camper was at 70 MPH and I crossed the top at 55 MPM without breaking 3000 RPM on the climb. With the heavier 250TRS and the same approach speed and RMP's give me a 50 MPH cross over the top. I pretty happy with those results. I used to tow my old camper with 35% gain on the brake controller at interstate speeds and in city traffic. With my new camper being heavier the city traffic gain feels good at the same 35% gain but I did bump up the gain to 40% while at interstate speeds. I had only one issue with sway on the three hour pull home and it went as follows. I was on a steep uphill grade at about 50 MPH placing more weight onto the "tail" of the trailer and a Semi with a 53' trailer passed me at a really good clip (he must have been empty) and those combinations induced a slight amount of trailer sway on my part that I corrected with more throttle on my truck while simultaneously applying rear trailer brake with the manual override on my brake controller. Again this sway was very easy controlled and I suspect it will be a no factor when I load my trailer for camping and can adjust my tongue weight with our supplies. I pulled the camper to 80MPH on level highway and never got the first indication of trailer sway after that.

IMOP this combo of trailer and truck is very doable. It could be better with a bigger truck with more torque and HP but I cant afford to upgrade the truck and the trailer at the same time. I would make this purchase again and am comfortable towing the 250TRS with my F-150.

Hope this info is helpful for someone who was in my position of to-buy or not to buy.







Any Members of Outbackers.Com feel free to e-mail me with any questions or comments.

Robbie


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just FYI, trailer tires are rated up to 65 MPH unless specified otherwise on the tire wall. Pulling a camper at 80 MPH is not safe. Going faster than 65 MPH could lead to tire failure due to excessive heat, and/or result in premature tire and bearing wear.


----------



## MVFD638 (Jun 18, 2014)

Todd&Regan said:


> Just FYI, trailer tires are rated up to 65 MPH unless specified otherwise on the tire wall. Pulling a camper at 80 MPH is not safe. Going faster than 65 MPH could lead to tire failure due to excessive heat, and/or result in premature tire and bearing wear.


Noted and Thanks


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Safety first! Enjoy your new Outback!


----------

